# XE Money Transfer



## jacquigem (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi , we have been using transfer wise but their charges seem to have crept up. XE have messaged me does anyone have any info or experiance with them ?


----------



## Topmast (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi . We have been using X.E. money transfer since we moved here and have always  been satisfied with their service , having said that I believe they are not the cheapest.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 9, 2020)

For moving funds from say your UK bank to your foreign bank
https://www.worldfirst.com/uk/      They also have an app

We use Worldfirst...Set up a deal Say £1,000 or £4,000 or more. Agree the deal (Legally committed then)
Pay them by UK bank Transfer (online F P I) get conformations  by email
Money in foreign bank 2 or 3 days for Thailand probably quicker Euroland


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks jagmanx just done a quick comparison on transferring £1000 and not much in it . I think the mistake I made was using debit card , I would have saved 4 Euro doing bank transfer . As they say "every little helps " !


----------



## tidewatcher (Apr 9, 2020)

I use Transferwise to move money from UK sterling to my daughter in Ireland in euros. Always a good rate if you set up payment from your bank to Transferwise. Very efficient and a good rate, can do it off my phone in minutes.


----------



## iampatman (Apr 9, 2020)

If you bank with Santander you can use the One Pay FX app to transfer money in euros or dollars with no charges attached.

Pat


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 9, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks jagmanx just done a quick comparison on transferring £1000 and not much in it . I think the mistake I made was using debit card , I would have saved 4 Euro doing bank transfer . As they say "every little helps " !


Yes "paying up front" ie with FPI saves the bank(s) and fees and you get a better rate.
I think thete is very little in it with the sound and big providers..

I did also find a travel exchange  company to Get Canadian their rate was good as the ONLY accept FPI payments
PS you might find a "Starling Account Handy" UK bank Ac and so protected 
Zero fees for getting up to £300 cash in euros
OR add a euro account and move money into that when a good rate and get euros again
VERY easy to move money to and fro using FPI
PS others on here also like Starling


----------



## sparrks (Apr 9, 2020)

I have always used TranserWise and have found them to be very good. Quickest transfer so far has been around 2hrs from a UK to a Thai bank account. I think the fees have crept up slightly but the conversion rate is very good. Always on the look out for something better.
I've found Santander, Nationwide and Halifaxt to be very poor i.e. expensive.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 9, 2020)

Halifax clarity card works well for us in Spain and providing we clear cash withdrawls on same or next day no interest and bank rate . Have been using transfer wise to feed Deutsche bank Euro account which needs a monthly transfer of 600 Euro to keep their banking free.


----------

